# STANCED B6's.



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

I'm really thinking of buying a b6 a4. I was really into going fast and a lot of performance parts. Now I want to go "low and slow". I'm thinking of maybe airbag suspension. Anyway Vortex let's see "stanced" , low, fresh as hell a4's please.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Not too low because i go to school in the mountains. but im at 23 and 1/4 fender to ground


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

A few pictures of my car and some different wheels


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

^^^^AudithenVW^^^ what front lip (the black one) is that ? Car looks good


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

AudiMyMind said:


> ^^^^AudithenVW^^^ what front lip (the black one) is that ? Car looks good


Thanks man, its the cupra r lip.


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Bump ttt. These a4s are definitely convincing me into getting one. Let's see some more vortex.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

AudithenVW said:


> Thanks man, its the cupra r lip.


correct me if im wrong but that lip is for a r32 bumper right ? you just modded it a little to fit ? if so im getting one today


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

My current setup for now

























Just sold these 3 weeks ago









Before I did the rear camber









My winter set


























One of last summers sets


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

AudiMyMind said:


> correct me if im wrong but that lip is for a r32 bumper right ? you just modded it a little to fit ? if so im getting one today


yup thats correct.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

BrownBag said:


> yup thats correct.


good because i ordered one today


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

AudiMyMind said:


> good because i ordered one today


:thumbup:im gonna do this once i get my front end resprayed


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Bump. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

This is what my car looked like before i got the wheels and when to college in mountains and had to raise it


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

First pictures Ive posted in a B6 thread. I actually just removed the wheels today though.


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Why did you remove the wheels? Looked good. Btw nice bug in the garage.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

JusDub said:


> Why did you remove the wheels? Looked good. Btw nice bug in the garage.


Thanks, I am trading today for something different. I dont keep any wheels, I will definatly post pictures when the new wheels are on. :thumbup:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

mr. tony said:


> First pictures Ive posted in a B6 thread. I actually just removed the wheels today though.


Flat fives? Are you running any spacers? I put a 205/40 on mine and im running a 15mm front and rear.


----------



## rs4rep (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is one of mine I took the other day.......just has coilovers on it, but bags may be in the future


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

BrownBag said:


> Flat fives? Are you running any spacers? I put a 205/40 on mine and im running a 15mm front and rear.


I had 17.5mm front & 20mm in the rears. I was on 225/40


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

rs4rep said:


> just has coilovers on it, but bags may be in the future


Im thinking bags may be in my future too


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

Lots of pics here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4103901-Official-A4-(B6)-Picture-Gallery

or here: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/432092-B6-Stance-thread


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

2 inches of clearance on the subframe. I need to measure from the skid plate to ground because that has to be about an inch lower than this.


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Wow. 2 inches above the ground. Insaneeee


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

JusDub said:


> Wow. 2 inches above the ground. Insaneeee


i cant tell if you are being serious or not. but its not too bad i don't scrape as much as you would think.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)




----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

^ Looks so good, my new wheels should be arriving this Thursday. I tried to run 17" RS' & they just didnt work so I traded them right away after owning them for 24 hours. :laugh:


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

AudiMyMind said:


> i cant tell if you are being serious or not. but its not too bad i don't scrape as much as you would think.


I was being serious. You guys are slowly convincing me about getting a b6. Keep em coming.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

mr. tony said:


> ^ Looks so good, my new wheels should be arriving this Thursday. I tried to run 17" RS' & they just didnt work so I traded them right away after owning them for 24 hours. :laugh:


Thanks man. :laugh: dont blame you.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

thats more like it


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Mayor McCheese said:


> thats more like it


:heart: that car.


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

mr. tony said:


> ^ Looks so good, my new wheels should be arriving this Thursday. I tried to run 17" RS' & they just didnt work so I traded them right away after owning them for 24 hours. :laugh:


LOL I think you may have bought those rs's from my friend Joey (mk5 gti)


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

AudithenVW said:


> LOL I think you may have bought those rs's from my friend Joey (mk5 gti)


Yeah that was me... I was dissappointed when didnt work, but I should be happier today or tomorrow.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

So I got the new wheels on today & am having a hard time deciding what size spacers to run... they are 19x9 ET 41 I have just about every size spacer under the sun. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

mr. tony said:


> So I got the new wheels on today & am having a hard time deciding what size spacers to run... they are 19x9 ET 41 I have just about every size spacer under the sun. Anyone have any suggestions?


What tire size are you running? On those touareg wheels they are 19x9 final offset is 25 with 215/35/19


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

mr. tony said:


> So I got the new wheels on today & am having a hard time deciding what size spacers to run... they are 19x9 ET 41 I have just about every size spacer under the sun. Anyone have any suggestions?


Try a 17 in the back and 15 in the front


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

BrownBag said:


> What tire size are you running? On those touareg wheels they are 19x9 final offset is 25 with 215/35/19


Those are the same size tires Ive got.



AudiMyMind said:


> Try a 17 in the back and 15 in the front


I have both of those & will give it a try & see where it sits. The only bad thing is, like probably most of our cars, my body sits on the chassis about .5" too far to the passenger side so that really effects my final ET

Another one for ownage:


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

want bags in my future also


----------



## AudithenVW (Nov 24, 2009)

mr. tony said:


> Those are the same size tires Ive got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15mm all around AT LEAST and btw new wheels look


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Let's see some more b6's.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

JusDub said:


> Let's see some more b6's.


 x2


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

doubt this counts as "stanced" but o well lol


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Bump this. Keep it coming.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

On 19's



















On 18's


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Nice a$$ b6. Are those miro wheels?


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

The 18's are Miro's, the 19's are Linea Corse


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks nice, I think 19"s work so much better on our cars...


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

19's do look better.


----------



## BUSAfreakA4 (Apr 22, 2011)

/pic whore session. Lol


----------



## Ricanese3 (May 2, 2003)

Seems like this thread is lacking some WAGONS! 

Here is a pic of my AVANT taken at H20:


----------



## BUSAfreakA4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ricanese3 said:


> Seems like this thread is lacking some WAGONS!
> 
> Here is a pic of my AVANT taken at H20:


saw this at h2o...loved it then...love it now :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I never realized how many people have run A8 Flat Fives on their B6 before! Count me as another! However, I'm not near what I consider stanced. More like daily driver.


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

Ricanese3 said:


> Seems like this thread is lacking some WAGONS!
> 
> Here is a pic of my AVANT taken at H20:


do want your wheels! good look!


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

BUSAfreakA4 said:


> /pic whore session. Lol


We stayed at the same hotel at H2o


----------



## Andy G (Nov 13, 2010)

I will be losing the springs and installing coilovers next weekend. I will post pics when we are done. Thumbs up to all of the cars. I love picture threads.


----------



## BUSAfreakA4 (Apr 22, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> We stayed at the same hotel at H2o


if ur handle is the same as your europlate then yep I remember your car. What a pain it was to get in and out of that lot. Place was a dump but i dont care, I had a blast! :thumbup:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah that place did suck but it was only $89 a night and all i did was sleep a few hours their. It did the job. and the rear exit was much better then the one off costal.


----------



## BUSAfreakA4 (Apr 22, 2011)

AudiUrPnts said:


> yeah that place did suck but it was only $89 a night and all i did was sleep a few hours their. It did the job. and the rear exit was much better then the one off costal.


i see your a fan of the rear exit ehh...lol:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

jk

sorry, had to.


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Let's keep these stanced and slammed b6 thread alive.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

BUSAfreakA4 said:


> i see your a fan of the rear exit ehh...lol:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> jk
> 
> sorry, had to.


Nothing wrong with the back door every once and a wile


----------



## my blue vdub (Nov 16, 2009)

bags...check
wheels...check
why cant winter just end already:banghead:


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

AudiUrPnts said:


> ^^^^AudithenVW^^^ what front lip (the black one) is that ? Car looks good





AudithenVW said:


> Thanks man, its the cupra r lip.





AudiUrPnts said:


> correct me if im wrong but that lip is for a r32 bumper right ? you just modded it a little to fit ? if so im getting one today





BrownBag said:


> yup thats correct.



Um NO. It is not for an R32 it is a SEAT Leon Cupra R lip hence the name of the lip. :banghead:


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

V ScruB said:


> Um NO. It is not for an R32 it is a SEAT Leon Cupra R lip hence the name of the lip. :banghead:


Yeah but it clips right into a oem R32 bumper. If you go on sites like ECS when you look them up they are under the mk4 body sections.


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

AudiUrPnts said:


> Yeah but it clips right into a oem R32 bumper. If you go on sites like ECS when you look them up they are under the mk4 body sections.


Thats also because the Cupra is based on the mk4 uni structure. It is essentially a Mk4 Golf/Gti with a different body.

I was stating that it is not meant for an R not that it doesnt fit onto an R.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

V ScruB said:


> Thats also because the Cupra is based on the mk4 uni structure. It is essentially a Mk4 Golf/Gti with a different body.
> 
> I was stating that it is not meant for an R not that it doesnt fit onto an R.


I see


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

mr. tony said:


>


Nice !


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

Ricanese3 said:


> Seems like this thread is lacking some WAGONS!


nice wheels BTW.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Suspekt said:


> Nice !


Thanks, Im refinishing the Bentleys this winter & might be posting them up for sale soon. :screwy:


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

I may be trading my subie for a b6 a4. 83k miles. Water pump and timing belt done. Anything I should look for?


----------



## Sparks Fails (Jan 14, 2010)

Great thread, MOAR! Picking up either an Avant(If I can find a manual one :sly or a sedan. Either way, this threads inspiration.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Sparks Fails said:


> Great thread, MOAR! Picking up either an Avant(If I can find a manual one :sly or a sedan. Either way, this threads inspiration.


You can start by buying mine. :laugh:


----------



## Sparks Fails (Jan 14, 2010)

mr. tony said:


> You can start by buying mine. :laugh:


Link or PM me?


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Pm sent. Let's get more stance here.


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

do i count?? its still an audi :laugh: 
b5 section got boring :beer:


----------



## my blue vdub (Nov 16, 2009)

ayfour99 said:


> do i count?? its still an audi :laugh:
> b5 section got boring :beer:


 Approved 

The B6 section doesnt move much faster sorry guys 

I need to get my ass moving on my build :banghead:


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

my blue vdub said:


> Approved
> 
> The B6 section doesnt move much faster sorry guys
> 
> I need to get my ass moving on my build :banghead:


 WORD


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

What are the blades under the skirts on this avant? 

Looks awesome by the way! 



Ricanese3 said:


> Seems like this thread is lacking some WAGONS!
> 
> Here is a pic of my AVANT taken at H20:


----------



## my blue vdub (Nov 16, 2009)

dusty_mauve said:


> What are the blades under the skirts on this avant?
> 
> Looks awesome by the way!


 There DTH side skirts theres a website that makes them again look in my started threads the guys on here helped me out


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

my blue vdub said:


> There DTH side skirts theres a website that makes them again look in my started threads the guys on here helped me out


 :thumbup: I want


----------



## TDI-Tim (Feb 10, 2005)

AudiUrPnts said:


> :thumbup: I want


 RelakHQ.com 

They are definitely a nice add-on to the stock skirts.


----------



## relak (Feb 15, 2012)

More photos w/ the skirts


----------



## VOLKSWAGGER (Nov 1, 2009)

MOARR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## game of stance (Mar 26, 2012)

I justed picked up a sweet 05 b6 s4 6mt, looking to stance it, the car is Imola yellow, I am looking at the miro type 111 silver or Matte, 18 9.5 on all four, which color rims do you guys think would look good on the Imola?

I hope I'm not thread jacking


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

game of stance said:


> I justed picked up a sweet 05 b6 s4 6mt, looking to stance it, the car is Imola yellow, I am looking at the miro type 111 silver or Matte, 18 9.5 on all four, which color rims do you guys think would look good on the Imola?
> 
> I hope I'm not thread jacking


Silver.


----------



## game of stance (Mar 26, 2012)

OrangeDUB said:


> Silver.


Been trying to find pics but rare combo, thanks for the feed back br0:thumbup:


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

game of stance said:


> I justed picked up a sweet 05 b6 s4 6mt, looking to stance it, the car is Imola yellow, I am looking at the miro type 111 silver or Matte, 18 9.5 on all four, which color rims do you guys think would look good on the Imola?
> 
> I hope I'm not thread jacking


Like this


----------



## game of stance (Mar 26, 2012)

asullivan said:


> Like this


 thanks for the pic, that looks amazing, silver it is:thumbup:


----------



## VOLKSWAGGER (Nov 1, 2009)

my fav so far


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

asullivan said:


>


Nice but not stanced.


----------



## asullivan (Jun 24, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Let's keep it coming guys.


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

JusDub said:


> Let's keep it coming guys.


yes please


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to post the Bentleys up for sale and whenever they sell Ill have new picture. Im still running snows. :banghead:


----------



## TDI-Tim (Feb 10, 2005)

Just to clarify on those blades mounted under the sideskirts, they are copies of a ProjektZwo original part. The copies were made by Deutsche Teile Haus, and they eventually went out of business. RelakHQ is now making these again. I'm not sure if they are copies of the original ProjektZwo pieces, or the DTH copies.


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Any avants out there.


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Let's get more a4s


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

JusDub said:


> Let's get more a4s


moAr?

Here's mine. Still tweaking the stance a little


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Crumby iPhone picture but you get the idea.


----------



## GroceryGetter82 (Apr 6, 2012)

Should never have gotten rid of her
OZ Chrono








BBS RX








S4








AT Italia








Oettinger RE


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a question for you. 

A friend of mine bought a B6 A4 a while back and just finished installing air ride this week. The car goes VERY low. 

The next step is to put on the 19x8.5 (et 35 I believe) wheels that he's had sitting in his basement. However, I don't know what would be good sized tire to run. 

Some slight stretch would be needed to help the wheel tuck and not rub (even though the car only gets driven at stock ride height). 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, and you'll see it in this thread soon. :wave: :beer:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say for the 8.5" and air I would wanna run a 205/35 but I dont think anyone makes them. That being said I ran a 215/35 on my Bentleys that were 9" and they had a decent stretch.


----------



## my blue vdub (Nov 16, 2009)

Is this soon enough?


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Nice b6. Slammmeeddddddd


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

my blue vdub said:


> Is this soon enough?


 Bags? your DUMPED! lol I love it


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

asap617 said:


> Bags? your DUMPED! lol I love it


 It's on air.


----------



## BmoreDubs (Aug 26, 2009)

VOLKSWAGGER said:


> my fav so far


 2nd that :beer: skirts :thumbup:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Here is a few updated pics of mine.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

^ HOT. You make me want euro headlights so bad. Love the city lights only look.


----------



## bagged00 (May 2, 2012)

brownbag, you got some more pics of yours? i gotta 04 black a4. has konis and some r8 reps, im wannting to lower more with 18x9.5 privat akzents on 235 40. whats your set up?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

bagged00 said:


> brownbag, you got some more pics of yours? i gotta 04 black a4. has konis and some r8 reps, im wannting to lower more with 18x9.5 privat akzents on 235 40. whats your set up?


 im on konis. im running 225/40/18 on my privat akzents et30 18x9.5


----------



## bagged00 (May 2, 2012)

that looks great man, exactly waht i want. just need sell these damn r8 reps.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats crazy, those reps specs & tires size was exactly what I was planning on running. The car looks good. Are you running any spacers or is that how they look straight bolt on? :thumbup:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

mr. tony said:


> Thats crazy, those reps specs & tires size was exactly what I was planning on running. The car looks good. Are you running any spacers or is that how they look straight bolt on? :thumbup:


No spacers, they are straight bolt on. Thanks


----------



## JusDub (May 19, 2010)

Brown bag your car looks amazing bro. Let's keep this thread going.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally got my new wheels. I love that I dont need to run spacers & extended lugs with these.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

^^^^ 

Privat Akzents? 18x9.5et30?


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

BrownBag said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Privat Akzents? 18x9.5et30?


 :laugh: Yup.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

mr. tony said:


> :laugh: Yup.


 :thumbup: 

I just took the privat sticker off my center caps today. I didnt like the red on the background. It didnt match my red calipers.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Just did my center caps today too.


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

VOLKSWAGGER said:


> my fav so far


I agree! 

What's the brand of these side skirts anyway, and where to get them?


----------



## 98blueb5 (May 12, 2008)

AudithenVW said:


> A few pictures of my car and some different wheels


what are you running for tires/rims/spacers?


----------



## o1rdgolf (Mar 18, 2004)

Here are a couple of my whip.


----------



## dturk33 (Oct 9, 2007)

Whats the et and size of the wheels? looks good!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

which grill is that too? I'm guessing Oettinger?


----------



## relak (Feb 15, 2012)

VOLKSWAGGER said:


> my fav so far


 


ALLROAD VR said:


> I agree!
> 
> What's the brand of these side skirts anyway, and where to get them?


 www.RelakHQ.com/


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

how about we bring this back, with an Avant


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

AudithenVW said:


> A few pictures of my car and some different wheels


Whats the specs on your wheels HRE's?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Here is my current setup

Raderwerks Nobles RW3
18x8.5 et37 10mm spacer to clear my HP2 calipers 225/40/18
18x10 et44 255/35/18


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

tattoo24v said:


> how about we bring this back, with an Avant


i can dig that :beer:


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

tgidave said:


> i can dig that :beer:


:beer:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Damn with all these avants in here. Makes me wish I would have gone with an avant instead.


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

BrownBag said:


> Damn with all these avants in here. Makes me wish I would have gone with an avant instead.


 though it does make looking for OEM S upgrades alittle more fun, at least interior wise :laugh:


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

Freshly lowered, just waiting for the coilovers to bed in and I'll make my final adjustments, it's already dropped slightly since this picture was taken.

19x9 Et33 Speedlines with 1" lip and Tein coilovers


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

BrownBag said:


> im on konis. im running 225/40/18 on my privat akzents et30 18x9.5


great job this looks so clean :thumbup:


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

tattoo24v said:


> how about we bring this back, with an Avant


Welcome to the B6 forums Olson. I just added you on facebook btw....

I thought I threw this on here, oh well this is my beast in Memphis, halfway to SoWo from IA. I proposed to my girl the day after I took this pic!


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow I just realized how piss poor the resolution on that photo is.... sorry.


----------



## VAG_Life (Jul 24, 2012)

heres some old shots of my car
car is static, specs are 18x8.5+12 215/35 18x9.5+20 225/35


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Whoa, I always thought 35 series would be wayyyyy too small on an 18" on our cars. Suprisingly its not too small looking, nice and clean. What coil overs are you on?


----------



## VAG_Life (Jul 24, 2012)

mr. tony said:


> Whoa, I always thought 35 series would be wayyyyy too small on an 18" on our cars. Suprisingly its not too small looking, nice and clean. What coil overs are you on?


Bc racing br type and ive always thought 40 series looked too fat


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

wow that color looks really good.:thumbup:



mr. tony said:


> Finally got my new wheels. I love that I dont need to run spacers & extended lugs with these.


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

dusty, you have that sick b5 avant and now a b6 avant???:thumbup::thumbup:



dusty_mauve said:


> Freshly lowered, just waiting for the coilovers to bed in and I'll make my final adjustments, it's already dropped slightly since this picture was taken.
> 
> 19x9 Et33 Speedlines with 1" lip and Tein coilovers


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Never have posted my car on Vortex before, so heres the first.


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

diggin it :thumbup:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

tattoo24v said:


> diggin it :thumbup:


 thanks man i appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## tooslowgti (Sep 26, 2011)

Heres mine not stanced yet waiting to find rims i want to run

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Whoa, that's only the 3rd Goodwood Green A4 I've seen. Personally I'm not digging the front bumper painted black but I love the color! :thumbup:


----------



## tooslowgti (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah either am i but thats the way i bought the car from the PO he painted the front bumper hood, roof, and trunk black bc the clear was peeling..


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

Is that black interior or tan? Auto or 5 spd?


----------



## tooslowgti (Sep 26, 2011)

mr. tony said:


> Is that black interior or tan? Auto or 5 spd?


tan interior and it is 5spd


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

tooslowgti said:


> tan interior and it is 5spd


:thumbup: Just like mine.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

^ very nice. Especially love the rare color. Or at least it's rare to me. 

Looks like DIV. My fav car show! I missed out this year due to a wedding, lamesauce. :facepalm:


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

tattoo24v said:


> how about we bring this back, with an Avant


Mike this is just fresh! :thumbup:


----------



## VOLKSWAGGER (Nov 1, 2009)

I love this!! Keep them coming! Any avants with some VMR wheels?


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks I was looking for these everywhere. Now i just need some new door blades for cheap. 




TDI-Tim said:


> RelakHQ.com
> 
> They are definitely a nice add-on to the stock skirts.


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Bags, Air same **** bro..lol I'm thinking about doing the same to mine for next years show season. Love the stance though. 



OrangeDUB said:


> It's on air.


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

deljon said:


> Mike this is just fresh! :thumbup:


thanks. been trying not to do much to it, but its looking more and more like i might be swapping a 2.7t into it


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

heres the latest look for my b6.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

marcdavis said:


> heres the latest look for my b6.




Denim Blue with matte clear??? looks amazing


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

It's matte metallic blue, I appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

thats the same car posted above ?


----------



## VOLKSWAGGER (Nov 1, 2009)

thats the third type of color thats been on that audi rite? it was white, blue, what was the first color? grey?


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

VOLKSWAGGER said:


> thats the third type of color thats been on that audi rite? it was white, blue, what was the first color? grey?


Vinyl wrap is awesome like that


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Jayy said:


> thats the same car posted above ?


Yep its the same car lol, swapped my reiger stuff out for a sportec front bumper and votex skirts. Rewrapped it two weeks ago, and sold the alphards and got these image dm classics :beer:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

VOLKSWAGGER said:


> thats the third type of color thats been on that audi rite? it was white, blue, what was the first color? grey?


Car is originally dolphin grey. Wrapped it white for sowo, now blue for h2o, will prob be a different color by sowo 2013 lol


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

marcdavis said:


> Yep its the same car lol, swapped my reiger stuff out for a sportec front bumper and votex skirts. Rewrapped it two weeks ago, and sold the alphards and got these image dm classics :beer:


VERY nice bro !

i just picked one up in dolphin grey it wont be out until sowo 2013 though :beer:


----------



## Johnychimpo (Mar 19, 2007)

And speaking of dolphin gray








Still searching for wheels.

Tapatalk.


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Johnychimpo (Mar 19, 2007)

Johnychimpo said:


> And speaking of dolphin gray
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Wheels found 
Tapatalk.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Badass! Air or static? And is there any advice on rolling fenders on these B6's? Sorry for the off topic post.


----------



## Johnychimpo (Mar 19, 2007)

OrangeDUB said:


> Badass! Air or static? And is there any advice on rolling fenders on these B6's? Sorry for the off topic post.


Air. And idk but i need to roll mine a bit, kinda burnt my fender today :sly:

Tapatalk.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

VAG_Life said:


> heres some old shots of my car
> car is static, specs are 18x8.5+12 215/35 18x9.5+20 225/35


I think someone stole your wheels here in San Antonio. I saw them on a white B6 recently.


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Brandt's fresh A4 by VrDubssat, on Flickr


Brandt's fresh A4 by VrDubssat, on Flickr


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good !


----------



## lunch.box. (Oct 16, 2008)

mr. tony said:


>


whats your suspension setup?


----------



## mk2rimar01 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matt_covan (Oct 25, 2011)

Heres mine from a couple years back


----------



## Vdubbin305 (Feb 12, 2010)

marcdavis said:


> heres the latest look for my b6.



saw this at the BFI Oktoberfest!! awesome car!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

lunch.box. said:


> whats your suspension setup?


Sorry, Ive been out of the B6 forums. I sold the A4 and got back into a B5. I had the goodwood on JOM's I loved them. :beer:


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

mr. tony said:


> Sorry, Ive been out of the B6 forums. I sold the A4 and got back into a B5. I had the goodwood on JOM's I loved them. :beer:


I like my JOMs as well.


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)

OrangeDUB said:


> I like my JOMs as well.


I have Joms too on my b6, cant complain honestly. For $550 shipped you aint gonna be beat it


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

I am also on JOM's, my only complaint is that I wish I could go lower in the rear


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

A nice stanced B6 is prolly my favorite looking Audi:heart:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Bump from the dead, lets get this goin again!


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

cant remember if i posted these up or not lol. 




























goes under the knife a bit in the next couple weeks, and should look worlds different come SOWO :beer: 

and if anyone is looking for some B6/B7 PSS9 coilovers, lmk  they are up for sale to prepare for the next round.. :thumbup:


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

and winter mode rolling shots are cool too


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

here's mine from the UK, sat on Tein coils and ET33, 19x9 Speedlines from the S5..


----------



## tdvw96 (Dec 1, 2002)

tattoo24v said:


> cant remember if i posted these up or not lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's the setup you are running here? Not too often you see a staggered setup. Looks nice!:thumbup:


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

tdvw96 said:


> What's the setup you are running here? Not too often you see a staggered setup. Looks nice!:thumbup:


 same size all the way around, just staggered offsets  on 18x10's


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## Square1 (Feb 17, 2007)

My wife's daily. 05, leather, 6spd. 
My daily behind it. 
I should dig up some better pics.


----------



## sinistervii (Jul 14, 2011)

Finally got her sitting down


----------



## poppadoc (Sep 27, 2007)

A little late to the party, but here we go...


----------



## my blue vdub (Nov 16, 2009)

16veurotrash said:


>


GTR with a roof rack and a bike to top it off


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)

my blue vdub said:


> GTR with a roof rack and a bike to top it off


its my buddies GTR. Looks way different now


----------



## bagginb-series (Oct 22, 2007)

was that a pic from when he did the drop down dbl pegs to wallride off the building ???

Sent from the central scrutinizer


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

scotty cranmer used to have a R8 right?


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

All static


----------



## my blue vdub (Nov 16, 2009)

16veurotrash said:


> its my buddies GTR. Looks way different now


your buddy is scotty cramner :thumbup:


----------



## nja4ga (Jan 22, 2013)

Working on my stance and looking for some new wheels for her.


----------



## hastings (May 7, 2009)

newer pic


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

hastings said:


> newer pic


whoops, my buddy logged into vortex on my computer and i didnt realize haha, obviously the blue car is mine :thumbup:


----------



## dpbayly (May 22, 2011)

Don't know if mine would be classed as STANCED but I love the way it looks, 

Here's a few pics:


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Amazing.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: 

Can you share your wheel-tire spec?


----------



## dpbayly (May 22, 2011)

samajvr6 said:


> Amazing.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Can you share your wheel-tire spec?


 
Thanks, 

Wheels are Cades Apollo's 19" x 8.5" all round, offset ET40 running 18mm spacers up front and 19mm spacers on the back and rolling on 235/35/19 tyres


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

Many thanks...!


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## iamshayan (Mar 27, 2009)

22" and 5/8ths up front 23.25" in the rear


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

I dig the stance mucho!


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)

bagginb-series said:


> was that a pic from when he did the drop down dbl pegs to wallride off the building ???
> 
> Sent from the central scrutinizer


yea, i filmed it


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)

SaiB said:


> scotty cranmer used to have a R8 right?


yea, he got ride of it for that GTR.


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

new color for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

marcdavis said:


> new color for your viewing pleasure.


BRO ARE YOU EVEN LOW

Haha marc, you better be keeping this color for sowo...looks slick! I'm really trying to get mine done before hand but idk if I'm going to find a new door in time 

We need to get a b6 gtg for sowo though...I say you and me organize?!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Bags4Groceries said:


> BRO ARE YOU EVEN LOW
> 
> Haha marc, you better be keeping this color for sowo...looks slick! I'm really trying to get mine done before hand but idk if I'm going to find a new door in time
> 
> ...


haha i thought about changing it, but we've got a bunch of cars to be wrapped before then so I wouldn't have the time to do mine again lol. I'm down for a b6 g2g, how many of us are actually going to be there? might have to make it a b5/b6 g2g lol


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

marcdavis said:


> haha i thought about changing it, but we've got a bunch of cars to be wrapped before then so I wouldn't have the time to do mine again lol. I'm down for a b6 g2g, how many of us are actually going to be there? might have to make it a b5/b6 g2g lol


Actually that might not be a bad idea...I like that. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

marcdavis said:


> haha i thought about changing it, but we've got a bunch of cars to be wrapped before then so I wouldn't have the time to do mine again lol. I'm down for a b6 g2g, how many of us are actually going to be there? might have to make it a b5/b6 g2g lol


I will be down there with mine. almost ready to break cover with the new set up


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

tattoo24v said:


> I will be down there with mine. almost ready to break cover with the new set up


oh yea? im excited to see it


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

marcdavis said:


> oh yea? im excited to see it


Marc ill message You on Facebook and we can make a GTG event and then forward it onto here and az...etc

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Bags4Groceries said:


> Marc ill message You on Facebook and we can make a GTG event and then forward it onto here and az...etc
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


sounds good sir


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

marcdavis said:


> oh yea? im excited to see it


yes sir, 3rd year in a row for me  

we actually have a fairly large group coming down from the Midwest, enough to need to rent two houses


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

getting so close to being finished...


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

tattoo24v said:


> getting so close to being finished...


Dooooseee wheeeels...ugh

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)




----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

^ Coming along nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

a little better shot


----------



## poppadoc (Sep 27, 2007)

Mike, just keep rubbing it in..  can't wait to see this thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Negrotalk


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

Well over here in the Cleveland, Ohio area we have a pretty large car show coming up this Sunday so I started peepping a bit. Wheels are waxed, interior wrap is finally all done...but I'm not 100% sure on my stance

I did some adjusting on monday night and I still think I can go a bit lower...not sure what to do. First time I've ever had any rubbing. Only on large dips or potholes, but still rubbing. May need to roll the front fenders soon.




























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Bags4Groceries said:


> Well over here in the Cleveland, Ohio area we have a pretty large car show coming up this Sunday so I started peepping a bit. Wheels are waxed, interior wrap is finally all done...but I'm not 100% sure on my stance
> 
> I did some adjusting on monday night and I still think I can go a bit lower...not sure what to do. First time I've ever had any rubbing. Only on large dips or potholes, but still rubbing. May need to roll the front fenders soon.
> 
> ...


 roll the front seam up front then bring it down another inch and you'll be good. Gonna be hard to get much lower than that without more stretch up front :thumbup:


----------



## Bags4Groceries (Feb 25, 2013)

marcdavis said:


> roll the front seam up front then bring it down another inch and you'll be good. Gonna be hard to get much lower than that without more stretch up front :thumbup:


 Yeah my buddy at the local VW is the head maintenance tech, and he has a roller. I think the plan is to roll the fenders, take out the liner screws, and go from there. 

My main problem is, I can go down another 4.25 inches in the front, but only 1/2 inch in the back (thats all I have left in the coils). 

Meh...


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

tattoo24v said:


>


 My god. That avant is perfect. :heart: 

Well done sir eace:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Washed my car yesterday and took some lazy pictures in front of my house.


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

oh hey. sowoooooo cant wait.


----------



## krode (Feb 22, 2006)

iamshayan said:


> 22" and 5/8ths up front 23.25" in the rear


 is there anymore pictures of this car???


----------



## mk2gtig60 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Miedzik (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## objaun (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

Not really all that stanced compared to some of the B6's in here, but I can't complain eace:


----------



## j-man41 (Jan 10, 2010)

shot these of my buddy Niem's B6 after he put his new LM5Ts on...


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## A4 Quattro (Jul 18, 2012)

I actually forgot I had an account here, been spending so much time over on AZ. I stubbled upon this thread while I was searching for something else, and figured I'd post as long as I'm here. I may not be as _stanced_ as some of the cars I've seen around the forums, but I'm pretty happy with my A4. Without further ado, my B6.










Of course, everyone deserves to take a picture of their B6 in a dip, so it looks low as ****.


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Bump from the dead. Here's some shots from my Canibeat feature.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

I love your B6


----------



## f1torrents (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

OrangeDUB said:


> I love your B6


thank you sir :laugh: :beer:


----------



## j-man41 (Jan 10, 2010)

my buddy's...


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## AvantVonDeutsch (Sep 23, 2013)

Mine from SoCal Euro


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)

j-man41 said:


> my buddy's...


:what::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

j-man41 said:


> my buddy's...


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

The non painted usp lower and door blades look amazing with the blacked out grill. Nice car!


----------



## good2go (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j-man41 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## claud95 (Feb 26, 2012)

j-man41 said:


>


Sweet ride man. How did you get just your fogs and corners to be on? Got a link to do that mod? Always been interested in it. Or is it a euro switch?


----------



## AvantVonDeutsch (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

claud95 said:


> Sweet ride man. How did you get just your fogs and corners to be on? Got a link to do that mod? Always been interested in it. Or is it a euro switch?


It's a vag com mod. Independent fogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claud95 (Feb 26, 2012)

EURO_DOLL said:


> It's a vag com mod. Independent fogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have a link possibly. Never done anything with coding or vag com so I've got no idea lol


----------



## objaun (Oct 14, 2012)

*My b6 big turbo by apex tuning*


----------



## objaun (Oct 14, 2012)

*My b6 big turbo by apex tuning*


----------



## objaun (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## yoshimk2 (Jan 21, 2011)

EURO_DOLL said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What hub rings/lug bolts? I have set of monoblocks to potentially use on a A4.


----------

